# Just bought KingsLand



## Bill4728 (Apr 8, 2008)

I friend from work just came back from 2 weeks at the Bay Club and said their second day there, they did a tour for KingsLand and bought a 2 bd gold season worth 8400 pts for $26,000. Since they owned 7000 pts at the Bay Club they will be HGVC elite. It way too late for them to rescind and they are happy with their purchase. 

Thank the lord, they didn't spend >$40,000 for the platinum season premier week.

PS  She has a great map of the resort and also a great map of the whole area. I'll scan them and get them posted.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 9, 2008)

Points are points so it doesn't matter whether it's gold season or not but something doesn't seem right.  8400 points for $26000 seems awful low.  In fact, I think re-sale at HHV is more than $26000 for 8400 points.  So if someone must own HGVC in Hawaii (not Bay Club), then this is a great deal.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 9, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> 8400 points for $26000 seems awful low.



I agree.  This doesn't even come close to the prices I was quoted at my Bay Club owners update 2 months ago.  Do you know if this is annual or EOY?


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 9, 2008)

It was annual gold points for a 2 bed plus unit. My friend said HGVC discounted $3000 for a current Bay club owner.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 9, 2008)

It does seem low.. they might find out they bought EOY
7000 in Vegas is around that price from developer


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 9, 2008)

8400 points is a 2bd platinum plus at HHV


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 9, 2008)

When we did our owners update, I was given the distinct impression they have been taking the deeds of a "lessor" property and upgrading their ownership into the newer Kingsland property with a new deed and points.

They may have taken the Bay Club deed and it's 7000 points and "upgraded" them.  That way they have a superior property and 12 month out priority as their home resort.

Yeah, I know....   I wasn't buying it either.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 9, 2008)

In another thread, a poster is saying that they were offered 12,600 EOY pts at Kingsland for $25,000 ( $2/eoy platinum pts)

My friend paid $26,000 for 8400 annual gold pts ($3.10/annual gold pts) But they did say that the regular price would have been $29,000.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 9, 2008)

Well even though it was a retail price...it sure doesn't sound like they did too bad by buying direct from Hilton.

I was like the others, I thought the new Kingsland was going to have a way higher prices.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> In another thread, a poster is saying that they were offered 12,600 EOY pts at Kingsland for $25,000 ( $2/eoy platinum pts)
> 
> My friend paid $26,000 for 8400 annual gold pts ($3.10/annual gold pts) But they did say that the regular price would have been $29,000.





ricoba said:


> Well even though it was a retail price...it sure doesn't sound like they did too bad by buying direct from Hilton.
> 
> I was like the others, I thought the new Kingsland was going to have a way higher prices.




They do have way higher prices. The EOY I quoted would work out to $50K for 12,600 platinum pts  (~$4/pt). But the main reason the price is high is the pts are so high. 

It appears to me that HGVC has been trying to sell their platinum points at all their resorts, for about $4/pt. It just at Orlando & LV the units are only 7000 pts /2 bd weeks.


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think it is the gold vs platinum thing - I should have the platinum prices somewhere, and I do recall that they were much much more expensive. If I find them I will post them.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 10, 2008)

See this thread for Waikoloa prices.  

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14092

I was at Waikoloa in summer of 2004 and I remembered 8400 points is around 30K.  I thought Kingsland is like Grand Waikikian and will cost a lot more.  Now I'm curious about what your friend purchased.  Even with a $3000 discount, $29000 for 8400 points is still pretty inexpensive.

And don't think of plat/gold/silver etc.  Platinum 2-bd plus is 8400 pts,  gold 2-bd plus is 5800 pts, standard 2-bd platinum is 7000 pts, and 2-bd gold is 5000 pts.  So if the purchase is for 8400 pts, it's a 2-bd plus or "golf" view.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2008)

wmmmmm said:


> See this thread for Waikoloa prices.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14092
> 
> ...


As you said 8400 pts was about $30,000, She paid $26,000 because she got a $3000 discount for being a current owner at the Bay Club

She bought a 2 bd plus unit during gold season at Kingland worth 8400 pts.

All units at Kingland will have a golf course view. Some top floor units will  have distant views of the ocean but it a long way away.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 10, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> As you said 8400 pts was about $30,000, She paid $26,000 because she got a $3000 discount for being a current owner at the Bay Club
> 
> She bought a 2 bd plus unit during gold season at Kingland worth 8400 pts.


Wow.  Then Hilton must be hurting.  When I went in June, 2004, 8400 points was $30,000.  According to the other posting, it went up to $36,400 in August 2005.  And now, the "official" price for 8400 points is only $29,000!


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 10, 2008)

But the Kings Land points are preconstruction prices...


----------



## Kmakani (Apr 10, 2008)

*From other topic...*

Hi all. I'm the one that was offered 12,600 EOY Plus a bonus 15,000 points for signing (not sure whether the bonus points are worth it) for $25,000. Since we live on Oahu, we were figuring out whether this would work out better for us since we island hop for vacations at least once a year. This was for the Platinum Plus 2 bedroom. 

We had already placed a kind of down payment of $1795 (which is 5000 club points) in case we want to go through with the offer which stands for 15 months. If not, we can use this as a one week vacation in Hawaii, Las Vegas, or Orlando. Some had offered to buy instead in Las Vegas (not sure which Hilton they meant). This Kings Land sounded like a good deal, especially with the bonus points, but from reading more on this website, I'm not sure what company or what to do now!


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2008)

Kmakani said:


> Hi all. I'm the one that was offered 12,600 EOY Plus a bonus 15,000 points for signing (not sure whether the bonus points are worth it) for $25,000. Since we live on Oahu, we were figuring out whether this would work out better for us since we island hop for vacations at least once a year. This was for the Platinum Plus 2 bedroom.
> 
> We had already placed a kind of down payment of $1795 (which is 5000 club points) in case we want to go through with the offer which stands for 15 months. If not, we can use this as a one week vacation in Hawaii, Las Vegas, or Orlando. Some had offered to buy instead in Las Vegas (not sure which Hilton they meant). This Kings Land sounded like a good deal, especially with the bonus points, but from reading more on this website, I'm not sure what company or what to do now!



The offer that HGVC made you is this
12,600 EOY pts ( or the same as 6300 annual pts ) for $25,000  That works out to $4/pt .  You can buy platinum pts for under $2/pt and save at least $12,000


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 10, 2008)

Kmakani said:


> Hi all. I'm the one that was offered 12,600 EOY Plus a bonus 15,000 points for signing (not sure whether the bonus points are worth it) for $25,000. Since we live on Oahu, we were figuring out whether this would work out better for us since we island hop for vacations at least once a year. This was for the Platinum Plus 2 bedroom.
> 
> We had already placed a kind of down payment of $1795 (which is 5000 club points) in case we want to go through with the offer which stands for 15 months. If not, we can use this as a one week vacation in Hawaii, Las Vegas, or Orlando. Some had offered to buy instead in Las Vegas (not sure which Hilton they meant). This Kings Land sounded like a good deal, especially with the bonus points, but from reading more on this website, I'm not sure what company or what to do now!


25k for 12,600 EOY points is pretty expensive.  I'm not going to say you can pick up HGVC points for $1 per point.  But you should be able to pick up any HGVC in Vegas or Orlando for less than $2 per point (resale of course).


----------



## Kmakani (Apr 10, 2008)

*re: Kings Land*

What are these Elite perks that are offered by Hilton?


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is the latest inventory pricing as of 2/20/08. The *green* prices are the new releases. 






HGVC owners can take a discount off the retail.

nonutrix


----------



## bluemax (Apr 10, 2008)

What do all those "codes" mean - Unit Type:  3 BR (Bedroom) vs 3 BX & what is the best value based on $ per point?

Can you even buy Kingsland resell as yet?


----------



## DEROS (Apr 10, 2008)

My two cents on price.

Not taking resale into account, prices seem good.  When I went to the HGVC Waikoloa presentation in Aug 07, a 2 BR Premier Platinum season was about $52,000, which is 9600pts.  In Kingsland, you can get 12,600 pts 2 BR for $45,700.  More pts less price.

Any one now what the Annual Dues are?


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 10, 2008)

DEROS said:


> My two cents on price.
> 
> Not taking resale into account, prices seem good.  When I went to the HGVC Waikoloa presentation in Aug 07, a 2 BR Premier Platinum season was about $52,000, which is 9600pts.  In Kingsland, you can get 12,600 pts 2 BR for $45,700.  More pts less price.
> 
> Any one now what the Annual Dues are?


That's what I meant.  It seems Kingsland is cheaper per point than Waikoloa.  My reference is the 8700 points (code 2KP) for $29,700.

I also wonder what the different "voice codes" are.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder if this may be a reason that the prices at Kingsland seems so soft.



			
				streettalkblog.com said:
			
		

> Word on the street is that things are not going well at the Hilton Waikoloa on the Big Island of Hawaii. How not well, you ask? Well, gossip says nine managers have left in 8 months and all but 3 of the in-house reps have also said goodby (most of them have reportedly just moved to Hilton on Oahu, where there seems to be less drama).
> 
> We hear that the core of discontent lies in a series of unpopular changes installed by Lori Chuba, the Senior Director and Michael McCarthy the DOS.


----------



## jayhawkbill (Apr 15, 2008)

I did my presentation at Waikoloa on 4/7/2008 and here is what they quoted me:

For Waikoloa (7000 Points)
2BR Gold = $32,310
Bonus Points = 17,000
Annual = $1,175

For Orlando International (5000 Points)
2BR Gold = #20,990
Bonus Points = 7,500
Annual = $867

Didn't buy either one.


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 16, 2008)

*preconstruction points*

Hi all,

I just went to the HHV and was pitched the KingsLand as their 'best point value'.  Since KingsLand is still preconstruction they are giving a 50% point bonus.

Thus, the Platinum 2BX we were looking at - normally 9600 pts (and 9600 pts to stay in once it is built) - is being offered with 14,400pts for $60,900.

enjoy,
leo


----------



## DEROS (Apr 16, 2008)

ljmiii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just went to the HHV and was pitched the KingsLand as their 'best point value'.  Since KingsLand is still preconstruction they are giving a 50% point bonus.
> 
> ...



So if you buy the Platinum 2BX, you get 14,400 pts every year for as long as you own the TS?

Deros


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 16, 2008)

ljmiii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just went to the HHV and was pitched the KingsLand as their 'best point value'.  Since KingsLand is still preconstruction they are giving a 50% point bonus.
> 
> Thus, the Platinum 2BX we were looking at - normally 9600 pts (and 9600 pts to stay in once it is built) - is being offered with 14,400pts for $60,900.



Sorry, but the sales person was wrong.  It will cost you 14,400 points to stay in a 2BX unit during Platinum season at KingsLand.  They may have been trying to use a sales technique of showing you that you could stay in a Waikoloa premium unit for 9600 points until the premium KingsLand opens up.

Think about it this way -- there is no way they could sell a week that takes 9600 points to stay in, and give the buyer 14400 points (per year).  What inventory would the extra points come from?  It simply would not balance out.

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 16, 2008)

PigsDad said:


> Sorry, but the sales person was wrong.
> 
> It will cost you 14,400 points to stay in a 2BX unit during Platinum season at KingsLand.  They may have been trying to use a sales technique of showing you that you could stay in a Waikoloa premium unit for 9600 points until the premium KingsLand opens up.
> 
> Kurt


Yes, that makes sense!!


----------

